# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  طریقه کار با دستگاه بارکدخوان

## kavoshgar63

سلام دوستان من می خوام بوسیله یک دستگاه بارکد خوان اجناس ورودی یک فروشگاه بزرگ رو  بخونم و بعد هم بوسیله همین دستگاه موقع فروش خروج کالا رو ثبت کنم حالا لطف  کنید بگید این دستگاه کد خاصی رو می خواد یا خودش مثل یک ورودی کار می کنه طریقه 
بکارگیریش رو هم اگه بگید خیلی ممنون میشم؟ :متفکر:

----------


## vcldeveloper

قبلا بحث شده، لطفا جستجو کنید.

----------

